#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Compilando exploit!

## MAJOR

Fala Linuxers =]
blzeira?

Manows, estou tentando compilar um exploit bem recente, trata-se da vulnerabilidade do WinXP com arquivos JPEG, porem existe uma biblioteca nos includes ""windows.h, tentei dar uma pesquisada para ver se achava ela, porem nao obtive sucesso.
entao sai do gcc e tentei compilar no proprio win usando o turbo c++ da borlande, porem ele tambem acusou a falta da biblioteca...

Alguem ja teve sucesso?

entao deixo aqui meu apelo a quem conhecer algum local onde posso encontrar tal biblioteca, ou mesmo se é possivel utilizar o gcc para compilar tal exploit.

Scriptkid!!!! uia!

hehehehe


Abracos a todos
.
:wink:

----------


## barata_branca

ai major. passa ai o codigo fonte aki pro meu email: [email protected] e me fala o nome da biblioteca...
FLW!!!

----------


## webvisaobauru

Aqui nesse Forum só tem besta que pensa que é Hacker. Quanta asneira! Aliás aqui no Brasil não existem hackers de verdade, os bons mesmo são os russos e os americanos!

----------


## gmlinux

Olha o webvisaobauru novamente....
Tadinho, levantou de péssimo humor...

Aqui neste site só existe pessoas se ajudando, não exite hackers. (pelo menos ninguem se entitulou assim...)

----------


## smvda

hacker de verdade de form alguma se entitula hacker .. nunca isso .. quem faz isso é lammer e scriptkid e o cara ta bem fora da casinha ... viu webburro de uma olhada no www.zone-h.com e veja que tem fama la ... se é só russo e americano ... além do mais os caras do oriente médio são os melhores nem americanos batem os arabens em ataques .

----------


## smvda

resposta ao exploit .


Aconselho vcs sempre lerem o código inteiro do exploit e tentar entender entes de sair compilando e executando .. a não ser que tenha tempo para formatar depois ..


Valeu

----------


## gmlinux

sabias palavras smvda, esteja sempre atento a fonte de uma informação/pacote e se não confiar na fonte, leia os fontes  :Smile:

----------


## MAJOR

Nem vou comentar sobre as respostas dos demais nesse post.


Não deveria, porem vou me explicar.

Desejo compilar tal exploit pois tenho que testar esse tipo de atack e ver se estou vulneravel nas estações onde não "tenho" como atualizar.

Claro se ocorre-se um atack, mesmo que seja de DOS eu sou o responsavel, e não interesa se o Diretor quer ou não atualizar a porra do XP, e não interesa se ele navega ou não por paginas pornos.

Então venho só pedir que não estraguem o topico alheio, se souber ou tentar ajudar responda, senão por favor fique quieto.

Agradeço aos que tentaram ajudar

:wink: 


Sem ler não compilo é nada =]
hehehe

----------


## parrala

Esse cara ja ta dando no saco.... naum tem como os administradores do site pegar o ip desse merda e bloquear o acesso dele ao site naum ???

----------


## spectrum

HACKER= pessoa que tem um amplo conhecimento em alguma determinada área!!!!

Kra é o seguinte ce tu em muito bom jogando videogame então vc é Hacker de videogame...
Então não venha enche o saco pois hacker que é hacker não ce considera hacker e muito menos é preso! o que vc ta vendo em televisão são para mim pessoas que conhcem um pouco e o que conhecem usam em beneficio próprio e acabam ce ferando!

Aqui a galera conhece e ajuda! muito diferente desses crackers lammers e variações!




> Aqui nesse Forum só tem besta que pensa que é Hacker. Quanta asneira! Aliás aqui no Brasil não existem hackers de verdade, os bons mesmo são os russos e os americanos!

----------


## gmlinux

vc desenterrou o tópico de outubro...

----------

